# Hey! I made a new Group! Please Join!



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I figured it was about time I made a group for Russian composers here and put my footprint on this forum in that way. I'm going to share more in-depth things I've found in my research. I actually have a number of friends on this website called Turntable that have joined me in discovering new Russian music (we all share our own discoveries in collective sessions of music). Whatever catches my eye(ear) there, I will share here. Otherwise, the Group is for discussion and sharing. Everyone who is interested is welcome to join!

Huilu


----------

